# I don't do well with papers



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Recently, I handed in an evaluative critique for psychology. I talked to my TA and he is willing to go through my paper with me, but he told me that it looks like I haven't even learned how to write a paper. I am very aware of this. 

He says that he doesn't even think that he can help me. Can't he help me with formatting or something or show me a good example of a paper. 

He's sending me to the Learning Assistance Centre. Should I even try to write papers anymore or just get a zero. I seriously do so poorly it doesn't even seem like it's worth any effort. It probably looks like it took 20 minutes for me to do my last paper, but I worked on it for 7 days. 

What should I do? 

Thanks, SAgirl


----------



## rincewind (Sep 7, 2009)

What sort of papers are we talking about here? And what did he say you did wrong? I'm surprised he just said he can't help you at all, that's not going to make you improve!


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

I think they'll be able to help you out all right. And if you look at examples of papers like the kind of papers you're supposed to write, you'll get better, so you should specifically ask for them or search online for some. Lots of people improve drastically with just a few points and examples.


----------



## conjectural (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm sure they'll be able to help you. I don't know what kind of paper you are required to write, but the format is usually:

*INTRO* -- you briefly outline what you intend to discuss and come up with a 'line of thought'

*MAIN PARAGRAPHS* -- you make a different point in each paragraph, always referring to your original line of thought, and linking them together with terms such as "however"/"which brings me to..."/"another example of this is", etc. If your paper requires that you provide evidence from somewhere (e.g. quotations, statistics, etc.), you could follow the "_*generalisation - evidence - comment*_" rule. This involves you making a general statement about something, backing it up with evidence, and then writing about how this evidence either proves or disproves your original comment.

*CONCLUSION*-- you sum up the paper, using the points you listed in the main body, but rewording so as not to sound repetitive.

Again, I don't know about your paper, so this format may not be appropriate, but I find it has worked for every paper I have ever written in any subject.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

You school should have a place that can help you out (I'm assuming that would be the learning assistance centre?). At my school it was in the library. Their job is to help students be prepared to write papers, so go see them and see what they can do for you!


----------



## Alys (Oct 29, 2009)

I think you should continue to try to write the papers..even a bad grade is better than a zero and the more you practice the better you'll be at it. You're in college right? Don't they have a writing course you can take?


----------



## Catlover4100 (Feb 10, 2009)

I just got my first research paper back from Western Tradition, HIS104. B. I reread it and I think it's A material, but after talking to several other people, it seems like the teacher graded favorites. I guess all we can do is ask for help and keep plugging away.


----------

